# Ways to add flavor after a simple brown sugar and salt, pepper brine.



## JohnSpartan (Apr 30, 2020)

I’ve always cooked my salmon pretty much the same way, 2 cups of brown sugar, half a cup of salt, and a tablespoon of cracked pepper. Glaze it with honey in the last 15 minutes of the cook. Taste great every time and no complaints.

I did think about adding some ginger, dill, etc. And wonder when and how to infuse those flavors since I doubt the brine really infuses much other than sweetness and salt. Correct me if I’m wrong. After the pellicle forms, can I put on a dry rub of those ingredients on top? Is it gonna screw with the smoke adhesion?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## TNJAKE (Apr 30, 2020)

Dill and thyme go well with salmon.


----------



## smokerjim (Apr 30, 2020)

don't see why you couldn't, we put dry rubs on ribs, butts etc. and still get the Smokey goodness.


----------



## Fueling Around (Apr 30, 2020)

Best salmon I had was slow cooked on a kamado with lots of herbs on the coals.
No brine, glaze, or rub.


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 1, 2020)

Mixing the Salt, Sugar, Etc, as a Dry Brine Rub, you can add anything you want. Gravlax is Salt , Sugar and big handfuls of Fresh Dill. Some of the Dill juices are extracted by the dry ingredients and add flavor to the surface and some penetrates but to a lesser extent.  Where many folks go wrong with smoking meats, is they think the Spices, Sauces,  Marinades, Brine flavors are supposed to be IN the meat. The Goal is eat Beef, Pork or Salmon, that are " Enhanced " by the other flavors not dominated by them. The best meals I have ever eaten had the taste of the Meat PLUS but I could not tell you what was on or in it...JJ


----------



## schlotz (May 1, 2020)

chef jimmyj
 is spot on!  To that point, here is a 1 hour wonderful marinade that allows the great flavor of the salmon to stand tall and not be covered up by overpowering ingredients. Whisk the ingredients well into an emulsification. Pour over the salmon placed in a container. I normally flip afterwards so the flesh side is down.  Place in fridge for an hour or so.

Matt

*Salmon Marinade:*
4 Tbs olive oil, extra light
2 Tbs soy sauce, COLD
2 tbs lime juice, 1 whole lime
1 -2 tbs dill weed
2 dashes ground cloves


----------

